# Dewalt Radial Arm Saw



## biglou13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Been lurking here for awhile and have learned a great deal.

Saw an ad on Criags list 2 weeks ago on a Dewalt RAS for $45.00. Finally got ahold of the seller and turns out it's a 8" RAS.

After a bit of talking, he offered it to me for free. Couldn't turn that down, so off to his shop I drive.

Haven't figured out how to post pictures yet, so here's a link to the ones I took.
http://picasaweb.google.com/AspiringWoodworker/DewaltRAS8In

Looks like I'll have some time to enjoy restoring it.

I plan on using it for dado's with my 8" Freud Dado set.

Louis


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Holy Cow Lou! Looks like you broke into a museum! How old is that thing? Does it run, keep a true cut, no vibrations, etc? 

nice looking old rig...I'll have to get some pictures of my dad's first circular saw, I think everyone would enjoy seeing this relic.

regards
smitty


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*radial saw*

Louis,
Sounds like the price is right. I have a radial saw that I bought new thirty years ago. I don't use it much at all now. Back then, before sliding compound miter boxes and the like, it was touted as the tool that could do about anything. And it could, although not always easy and not always safely. It is a good crosscut tool. Level the table, (replace if bad, warped, etc.) square the saw to the fence and be very carefuly with it. The saw will have a tendecy to want to push through the wood due to the rotation of the blade. So you have to hold it back and feed at a steady rate. Good luck, 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

Nothing wrong with free!!! Those were good tools and it's a shame that you can hardly find a good RAS anymore. I remember driving by the DeWalt plant when I was younger. The RAS was the tool that made DeWalt famous. I had a 9" only slightly newer but very similar to the one in your pictures. I bought a new DeWalt 10" about 25 years ago and use it regularly. If you need any help to set it up let us know. There are 5 critical adjustments to set it up properly.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Louis

Nice score. That looks almost identical to the Dewalt 9 inch radial arm saw I picked up at a garage sale several years ago for $45. Solid cast iron, heavy as sin, but a finely crafted piece of equipment that I enjoy using. I did a little searching, and believe mine was made about 1960. Even though it is old, it is one of the best built tools in my shop.

Welcome to the forum.

Gerry


----------



## biglou13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bill, person who gave it to me, said the capacitor was shot and needed replacing. I'm going to find one and test it out. I would like to take my time and restore it to original condition, if I can. I'm sure some minor parts may be missing, so first mission is to locate a manual and parts list.

Don't know how difficult it'll be to find the correct paint color, but I'm determined to try.

I'm going to email Wolfe Machinery and see if they can help.

Thanks


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Try Old woodworking Machinery. http://owwm.com I think that's where I found history and parts for mine.

Gerry


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrads on your find! I have one just like it...8" I also have a 10" Dewalt power shop 2hp RAS. I like the 8" saw much better, but use both. I made a 10 foot table to hold both RAs and have a 15" Hattachi miter saw in the middle...all on the same fence. Sounds funny...but that setup is very usefull. Saves time with setup.


----------



## biglou13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Funny you should say that. I'm still thinking of adding a Dewalt 12", if I can find the right vintage and drooling over the Festool Kapex. Now that should take care of any cross cutting I'll ever need. :laughing:


----------

